# bash rings for 2x setups?



## SkiingInABlueDream (Sep 14, 2015)

Does anyone know if there are bashrings that let you keep the big chainring in a 2x?
My bike will become an unintended 1x soon if I don't do something to protect the chainring, and I'd prefer a crank mounted ring to a frame mounted guard.
Bike is a 2016 Stumpjumper w/ SRAM 2x10 FWIW.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 14, 2015)

skifastr said:


> Does anyone know if there are bashrings that let you keep the big chainring in a 2x?
> My bike will become an unintended 1x soon if I don't do something to protect the chainring, and I'd prefer a crank mounted ring to a frame mounted guard.
> Bike is a 2016 Stumpjumper w/ SRAM 2x10 FWIW.


 What is bolt pattern and size of the ring?

Start here.  http://www.pricepoint.com/shop.axd/Search?keywords=bash&page_no=1&fq=ATR_MountainBiking:True


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2015)

skifastr said:


> Does anyone know if there are bashrings that let you keep the big chainring in a 2x?
> My bike will become an unintended 1x soon if I don't do something to protect the chainring, and I'd prefer a crank mounted ring to a frame mounted guard.
> Bike is a 2016 Stumpjumper w/ SRAM 2x10 FWIW.



Some 2x cranks have specific bash guards available, but I'm not sure about the cranks that you have.  I think your bike has ISCG tabs (I can't find it specifically called out on the Specialized site, but I know my 2015 does), and if it does you should be able to mount a ISCG style bash behind your cranks.  There's two types of ISCG, if you have it I believe it would be ISCG-05.  Something like this:












Several companies make similar bash guards, and they come in different sizes depending on chainring sizes

I've never run one personally, but I was looking into one a few months ago when I was switching to 1x and wanted to lose the traditional bash I had.  I decided against it since they didn't make one specifically for 30T, and I didn't want to give up the ground clearance on one meant for bigger rings.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2015)

Puck it said:


> What is bolt pattern and size of the ring?
> 
> Start here.  http://www.pricepoint.com/shop.axd/Search?keywords=bash&page_no=1&fq=ATR_MountainBiking:True



The problem is that a lot of modern 2x cranks don't have machined surfaces to mount to on the outside of the spider.  Looking at the pictures on Specialized.com that looks to be the case with the SRAM cranks they used on the 2016 SJs.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Sep 14, 2015)

Appreciate the replies.  My LBS tells me I could do a guard like the one in bvibert's pics but they weren't aware of anything crank-mounted. 

I'll admit to having little knowledge of how bikes are actually assembled (they had to show me how to remove through-axle wheels when I bought the bike  ) so I won't ask all sorts of 'why can't you just...." questions.

What puzzles me is there's this picture on SRAM's website:
https://www.sram.com/sram/mountain/2x10/gear-range
And one of the bullets states "The 36-22 and 38-24 chainring are available with an all mountain guard option."
Which sounds like what I want, but I can't find any more info.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 14, 2015)

I am getting the Blackspire Twinty 2x per conversation with Pivot tech support.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 15, 2015)

skifastr said:


> Appreciate the replies.  My LBS tells me I could do a guard like the one in bvibert's pics but they weren't aware of anything crank-mounted.
> 
> I'll admit to having little knowledge of how bikes are actually assembled (they had to show me how to remove through-axle wheels when I bought the bike  ) so I won't ask all sorts of 'why can't you just...." questions.
> 
> ...



That would be great, if it's an option.  I did some searching around and couldn't come up with much myself, including no apparent match in their spare parts catalog.  

Personally I'd just go with the chain guide style ISCG mount bash guard and call it good.  Added bonus is less rotating weight.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 15, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I am getting the Blackspire Twinty 2x per conversation with Pivot tech support.



Nice!  Are you having chain retention issues?  Or is that just in case?


----------



## Puck it (Sep 15, 2015)

bvibert said:


> Nice!  Are you having chain retention issues?  Or is that just in case?


Just in case.  And the tech at Pivot said they seen no issues with the moutning of this on the Mach 6.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 15, 2015)

Just orderd one of these instead. For $20 worth the risk.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TruVativ-MR...ISCG-39-42t-/400928892985?hash=item5d59396839


----------



## bvibert (Sep 15, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Just orderd one of these instead. For $20 worth the risk.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TruVativ-MR...ISCG-39-42t-/400928892985?hash=item5d59396839



Looks like a good deal.  Let us know how it works out!


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Sep 16, 2015)

I give up.  Went to the LBS last night and asked them to show me whatever they have.
They're installing one of these guards, I forget which:

http://www.pricepoint.com/Brand/MRP/MRP-XCG-Bashguard.axd
or
http://www.pricepoint.com/Brand/MRP/MRP-XCg-V2-Bashguard-Black-ISCG-05-36T.axd

1st one might be the same thing Puck It bought.
I'll post pics when I get the bike back.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2015)

skifastr said:


> I give up.  Went to the LBS last night and asked them to show me whatever they have.
> They're installing one of these guards, I forget which:
> 
> http://www.pricepoint.com/Brand/MRP/MRP-XCG-Bashguard.axd
> ...



I think you'll be happy with either.

I started considering one again, since the BB on my new bike is a little lower.  My problem remains the same though, I can't find anything specifically for the 30T ring.  I don't really want to give up any more ground clearance than I need to.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Sep 21, 2015)

Got the bashguard installed last week.  It's this one:
http://www.pricepoint.com/Brand/MRP/MRP-XCg-V2-Bashguard-Black-ISCG-05-36T.axd

Here're a couple pics of it installed. It served the purpose very well today.  I'm happy!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 21, 2015)

Nice!  Glad it's working out for you!


----------



## Puck it (Sep 21, 2015)

I went to mount mine.  No hardware was in the box.  For $20, what do you expect. I need to dig up some SS hardware now.   I also need the Shimano crank tool, it will be here Wednesday. I also may cut off the chain guide as I don't think I will need it.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Oct 29, 2015)

bump. I broke my bashguard.  Well, not not the bashguard itself but one of the mounting bolts.  The head of the lower front mounting bolt is gone but the shaft is still inside the threadhole in the frame. And the slot in the main plate of the bashguard is mis-aligned from the remnant of the headless bolt by ~1/16 inch.  I must have hit something *really* hard causing the bashguard plate to shear off the bolt head and shift the plate a bit. 

I'm glad the bolt sheared instead of sending even more impact to the frame.  But holy shit, this is exactly why I wanted a crank mounted bash ring in the first place!  ;-)

Bike's at the shop now; they tell me this is rare but not the first time they've seen it happen. Maybe I'll get a new bike if they booger up the frame trying to extract the bolt.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 29, 2015)

skifastr said:


> bump. I broke my bashguard.  Well, not not the bashguard itself but one of the mounting bolts.  The head of the lower front mounting bolt is gone but the shaft is still inside the threadhole in the frame. And the slot in the main plate of the bashguard is mis-aligned from the remnant of the headless bolt by ~1/16 inch.  I must have hit something *really* hard causing the bashguard plate to shear off the bolt head and shift the plate a bit.
> 
> I'm glad the bolt sheared instead of sending even more impact to the frame.  But holy shit, this is exactly why I wanted a crank mounted bash ring in the first place!  ;-)
> 
> Bike's at the shop now; they tell me this is rare but not the first time they've seen it happen. Maybe I'll get a new bike if they booger up the frame trying to extract the bolt.



Wow, that's crazy!  I wouldn't have expected that to happen.


----------

